# Chicago Pneumatic CP8210-mini review



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Just a quick post regarding my new rotary i picked up today. After few days of searching and review readings, recomendations.... i went to local autopaint supplier called Morelli, in Wickford, Essex, I rang them, they told me they had 1 CP8210 rotary in stock, i thought let me go and have a look at it.

When this guy brought the box so i can have look at the rotary i was suprised how small the box looked, when we opened the box i was amazed to see how small this rotary is, looked like a toy machine, lol. I did like the machine straight away after holding it and testing it :buffer: (without a pad), so i bought it. Price was £139+Vat and same time bought bottle of 3M Fast Cut Plus for £15+Vat.

It is really light weight and small in size, the on/off trigger is easy to reach (same position as Makita) and the speed dial is on top of the machine, very easy to change speed while polishing.

This rotary is not loud, slightly high pitch noise compared to my Bosch, but i wouldnt say is loud.

Think about this rotary as a mini Makita or pc sized rotary, on the box and on the book it says it weighs 2.1Kg which is really light weight compared to my current rotary Bosch GPO12E which weighs 3.5KG :doublesho

Anyway i took few pics so you can see how it compares to my other rotary :thumb:



























































































:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks a very nice machine Gav, liking the size as well, be interested how it performs.

Will have to have a go when we meet up.:thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Looks a very nice machine Gav, liking the size as well, be interested how it performs.
> 
> Will have to have a go when we meet up.:thumb:


No problemo Rob, i want to know how it performs aswell, but according to Marc Krystal-Kleen its a very good tool, he wouldnt even downgrade to Makita, lol, thats his words not mine


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Well done mate, join the CP club 

It is a lovely bit of kit.

ATB
Dom


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I use a Metabo which I can't fault other than the speed dial where it is but you get used to it and the only other rotary I have tried is the Milwaukee which I like the design and layout of but it's too long and this causes problems on lower panels for me, the rotary you have bought looks very similar to the Milwaukee but shorter which is very appealing.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ace, this has got to be the best Rotary i've ever used, so smooth and light, will be my next purchase for sure.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Its more or less same machine as Milwaukee, i dont know if its shorter or not


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

cp are superb and very light and the only fault i find is the on/off trigger switch is a bit crap


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> cp are superb and very light and the only fault i find is the on/off trigger switch is a bit crap


Must admit the only issue (not a very good design) is the on/off trigger, but u get used to it straight away. Well i did :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Gleamingkleen said:


> cp are superb and very light and the only fault i find is the on/off trigger switch is a bit crap


LOL tell me about it, stupid thing. I got Dom's stuck, took it off the paint expecting it to stop, luckily the pad didn't fly off and smack him in the face! :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

physically identical to the Milwaukee, except for colour. Great machine IMHO...


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Ive been using one of these at work for years now and there brilliant. I bought my own personal one a few months back.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to admit that when i first got mine i found the trigger a bit strange but after a while it just becomes second nature in operation to the point where now i dont even think about it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> I have to admit that when i first got mine i found the trigger a bit strange but after a while it just becomes second nature in operation to the point where now i dont even think about it.


ditto - caught me out once today but even managed to get the hang of the changing speed without taking the machine off the paint


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> ditto - caught me out once today but even managed to get the hang of the changing speed without taking the machine off the paint


You'll be machining one handed by next week then


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

am i right in thinking thses dont have a soft start feature ? if that is the case, what is it like with the thing hitting 1000rpm instantly?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

no soft start - no issue starting at 900rpm even for a beginner like me :lol: Just dont overdo the polish


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> physically identical to the Milwaukee, except for colour. Great machine IMHO...


Think their shorter than the Milwaukee which is a good thing.

Milwaukee has a different end where the cable has a twist release.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Well i must admit it really looks mini rotary to me, specially compared to the daddy Bosch rotary, lol. 

I am really pleased with this rotary


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

So the CP8210 seems a decent machine then? I'm looking to upgrade to one from my Silverline p) and like what I've read so far on the CP.

I've managed to get a price of £150 all in for one, is this a good deal?


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Rundie, CP for £150 all in is good deal, today i done drivers side of my car, started around 15:30 finished around 18:00, polished and waxed Collinite 915, i must admit the machine is really nice to hold and really light aswell, it works best with 5" pads, i tried some Megs 6.5" pads but the machine wasnt that happy with Megs pads, probably cause of the size, or maybe the backing plate i have is small for Megs pads, it similar to 3m backing plate


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, the problem with the Silverline is it's size and weight. After hours using it I feel I need to upgrade to something more professional and this sounds just the job!
Just a case of experimenting with the pad sizes then?

Should be picking it up in the morning:thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

So far the machine feels really good, lightweight, small..... as i said earlier using Megs pads i couldn't get the pad to glide smoothly on the panels, the pads were getting clogged very easy and polisher didnt feel balanced with the megs pads, irc the maximum size of the pad to be used on this machine is 150mm which is 6" so Megs pads are 6.5", also polisher was getting on the warm side with Megs pads, when i changed to 3M blue pad which is 6" and Visomax orange pad 5" polisher was flying, it wasnt getting hot and it felt much more balanced, specially with 5" pad.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Used my new CP8210 for the first time today, what a nice bit of kit !!

I've got professional versions of most of my power tools and they all have been so much better than the cheaper versions and this polisher is no exception.
I've upgraded from a Silverline and it's about half the weight of that and so much smaller.
Very solid and decent length cable too, speed control is in just the right place and the lack of soft start isn't a problem at all. The cowling that goes over the head part is a nice touch, gives you that extra 'handle' or grip on the end of the machine.

So, to sum it up I'm well pleased. the switch is still a little odd but I'l get used to it  Well worth the money.
I got mine through someone who works for CP and they said that it's this is one of their best sellers with the professionals, having used it I can see why.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Rundie, good choice you made. It is a nice machine indeed, very light and easy to work with. You get used to the trigger in no time.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

trigger VERY quickly becomes a non-issue IMHO. As a TOTAL rotary newbie I was fine after the first practice session. Good luck with it


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

This or the milwakee???


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> This or the milwakee???


Aren't they meant to be virtually identical?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm not sure Cliff, isn't the milwakee slightly bigger? So in that case, do I get the cheaper one?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Both identical size, the difference is colour and the Milwaukee has a quick connect mains lead whereas the CP is standard captive lead.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

As PJS has stated there the same machine with only the better quick connector power lead fitted to the Milwaukee the only difference.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Check this one out It says it has the soft start included in the New digital electric set up ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Milwaukee-AP1...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Glad to see the GB's a bit cheaper all in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

So am I :lol:

Glossmax, is that the same as the GB? Latest version or whatever.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

There coming straight from Milwaukee so no old stock.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

DING DONG

Cant ask for more can you?

(well you can, free pads, backing plates, pics of wife etc)


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Glossmax said:


> There coming straight from Milwaukee so no old stock.


Can You please confirm if the GB ones definately have the soft start ? If it does then I may be in ? With the greatest of respect some manufacturers clear old stock at cut down prices ?? Thanks Mate ...............:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Can You please confirm if the GB ones definately have the soft start ? If it does then I may be in ? With the greatest of respect some manufacturers clear old stock at cut down prices ?? Thanks Mate ...............:thumb:


I will try and double check that for you. Being a bank holiday I might not be able to contact anyone until Tuesday though.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats great Thanks Matey ................:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Yes they are all soft start Machines.
If you are interested don't forget the good deal on pads, polish and backing plate I am doing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Glossmax said:


> Yes they are all soft start Machines.
> If you are interested don't forget the good deal on pads, polish and backing plate I am doing.


Hi :wave:

Can you please post a link to the deal, I cant find it on the website?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Stuart2006 said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> Can you please post a link to the deal, I cant find it on the website?
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


Here you go:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=77048


----------

